# Mallorca



## Mallorca 1982 (Aug 10, 2018)

Hi,
My girlfriend and I are moving to Mallorca in a few days and starting work at the beginning of September. We're Keen to lay down some good social roots pretty quickly outside of work so I'd appreciate any help anyone can give! 

I wondered if anyone could recommend ways to meet people within the ex Pat community, or locals too! We're both learning Spanish and speak it on a functional level so anything to help with that would be great. 

I am also a keen sportsman so would appreciate if anyone could help with links to play sport socially. 

Thanks!


----------



## Nomoss (Nov 25, 2016)

What part of Mallorca are you moving to?


----------



## Mallorca 1982 (Aug 10, 2018)

Nomoss said:


> What part of Mallorca are you moving to?


We will be moving to the South of the island, not entirely sure exactly where yet as it depends on where there is a suitable flat available. At the minute the vast majority of available ones are in Palma so around there (I know it is a big place!) I'll be working in an international school on the south of the island. Looking to meet ayone but ideally people of a similar age 28-38 ball park.


----------



## Nomoss (Nov 25, 2016)

There are at least 3 international schools in the S of the island.

Our kids went to BIS from 1979 - 84. It was excellent, and they are still in touch with others from there, including staff.

Once you are there you should have no problem finding a flat in San Augustin or nearby. If the school is not helping with accommodation I'd suggest staying somewhere temporary and shopping around after you get there.

You will have no problem meeting people there. Half the local population is foreign

You might be better off learning Mallorquin (Catalan really, but they prefer to call it Mallorquin). Since long before we left in 2000 the local schools have taught in Mallorquin, with (Castiliano) Spanish as a second language.

Almost everyone before that spoke Spanish, but fewer and fewer will be fluent in it in the future, and now Catalan is almost everyone's everyday language.


----------

